# Mode d'Emploi téléviseur !



## angediabolic (12 Juillet 2005)

Salut à tous !
Alors mon message doit etre assez spécial. En fait je cherche le mode d'emploi d'un téléviseur ARDEM que je viens d'acheter d'occasion. malheureusement io n'y avait ni télécommande( ce problème est réglé) et pas de mode d'emploi : le souci c'es que je ne sais pas comment enregistrer la fréquence d'une chaîne ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider SVP !!!
MERCI d'avance


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juillet 2005)

le mieux, en theorie, c'est de contacter le fabricant de ton poste...
par courrier ou mail...

edit : qu'est-ce que tu parles fort...


----------



## angediabolic (12 Juillet 2005)

Je voudrais bien contacter le fabriquant mais la boîte a ete racheter par une autre et en plus ils sont turques... lol Je parlais fort pour qu'on m'entende maintenant que c'est lancé tout se calme


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

nioubie, bonjour ! ne t'inquiètes pas, ça va bien se passer !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juillet 2005)

ah ouais...
il faudrait donc que quelqu'un qui a le meme poste lise ça...ben 
c'est pas gagne, hein, commence a poster un peu partout... :rateau:  

(sinon pour le "parler fort", je pensais que c'etait en rapport avec ton avatar!  )


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> Alors mon message doit etre assez spécial. En fait je cherche le mode d'emploi d'un téléviseur ARDEM que je viens d'acheter d'occasion. malheureusement io n'y avait ni télécommande( ce problème est réglé) et pas de mode d'emploi : le souci c'es que je ne sais pas comment enregistrer la fréquence d'une chaîne ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider SVP !!!
> MERCI d'avance



Et de quel modèle s'agit-il ?


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nioubie, bonjour ! ne t'inquiètes pas, ça va bien se passer !




je te passe la télécommande ?


----------



## angediabolic (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et de quel modèle s'agit-il ?


modèle ARDTL1 . Me dis pas que tu va trouver ça STARMAC? SI oui je t'épouse!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Juillet 2005)

bah voila, il recommence a brailler...


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> SI oui je t'épouse!!!


Ne t'emballe pas : je n'achète pas sur catalogue


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> modèle ARDTL1 . Me dis pas que tu va trouver ça STARMAC? SI oui je t'épouse!!!


Tu n'as pas une autre référence ?
Quelle taille d'écran ?
Ecran classique ?

Un rein de précision, parce que là je patine un peu.


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te passe la télécommande ?



non merci, je zappe trop souvent !!


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non merci, je zappe trop souvent !!




attention tu va tomber sur ardison :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention tu va tomber sur ardison :rateau:


ON NE BOUGE PAS PENDANT LE JINGLE !! :rose:    :hein:


----------



## angediabolic (12 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas une autre référence ?
> Quelle taille d'écran ?
> Ecran classique ?
> 
> Un rein de précision, parce que là je patine un peu.


70 cm ecran cathodique


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> 70 cm ecran cathodique


aux chiottes les télés surtout !!


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> Alors mon message doit etre assez spécial. En fait je cherche le mode d'emploi d'un téléviseur ARDEM que je viens d'acheter d'occasion. malheureusement io n'y avait ni télécommande( ce problème est réglé) et pas de mode d'emploi : le souci c'es que je ne sais pas comment enregistrer la fréquence d'une chaîne ! Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider SVP !!!
> MERCI d'avance


je vais t'expliquer une chose
tu ferais mieux de poster ailleurs qu'ici, un forum tv ou quelque chose mais surtout pas ici
car ici tout le monde viendra pour poster sa connerie mais personne ne viendra pour te répondre.


----------



## Xman (13 Juillet 2005)

oui


----------



## angediabolic (13 Juillet 2005)

moi qui pensais la communauté MacGé ouverte...


----------



## quetzalk (13 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> car ici tout le monde viendra pour poster sa connerie



 je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler.

à ce propos, vous trouvez pas ça louche vous ? quelqu'un qui a une télé turque à Clermont-Ferrand sans le mode d'emploi...   tu l'aurais pas téléchargée en peer-to-peer ta télé des fois hein ?  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## quark67 (13 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouvé un site qui vend un téléviseur de cette marque :
http://www.webachatfrance.fr/fiche-12546-Téléviseur-ARDEM-4-3-72cm-k-16-nsiav.html
Leur SAV pourra peut-être te répondre, bien que tu ne sois pas client chez eux. 
Le réglage des chaînes se fait beaucoup sur les télés actuelles via l'appui sur une touche "menu" (ou similaire) sur la télécommande. Le menu affiché à l'écran permet ensuite d'entrer dans les "réglages". Est-ce le cas sur ta télé de marque peu connue, je l'ignore.

A noter que le site web que j'ai indiqué ne se fatigue pas trop pour illustrer la rubrique "stockage" de leur magasin en ligne. On y retrouvera une icône bien familière des habitués de MacOS X...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> moi qui pensais la communauté MacGé ouverte...




*Ben tu sais*
en même temps...

personne ici ne t'a incité à acheter une tv turque sans télécommande ni manuel...


----------



## angediabolic (13 Juillet 2005)

aucun rapport...


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

angediabolic a dit:
			
		

> moi qui pensais la communauté MacGé ouverte...




je suis ouvert à plein de trucs tant que le pur fils ramène un cubi au bord de la piscine... 

ps : quark t'a répondu...


----------



## angediabolic (13 Juillet 2005)

J'attendais d'avoir des nouvelles du faeux SAV pour poster! Et bien ils sont injoignables comme par hasard! Bon on va laisser tomber la bestiole hein! Je vais bien finir par trouver  merci quand même les gens !


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je vais t'expliquer une chose
> tu ferais mieux de poster ailleurs qu'ici, un forum tv ou quelque chose mais surtout pas ici
> car ici tout le monde viendra pour poster sa connerie mais personne ne viendra pour te répondre.




Oui, on est ouvert (et même tard  ) mais pas à ce point là 

Si tu restes par là, sois le bienvenu...

_Je ne proposerai pas de café... même si c'est l'heure..._​



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis ouvert à plein de trucs tant que le pur fils ramène un cubi au bord de la piscine...
> 
> ps : quark t'a répondu...


Moi chuis passé à InDesign 

_Je suis lourd... je sors..._​


----------



## angediabolic (13 Juillet 2005)

Je reste ! J'ai été choqué mais je reste


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on est ouvert (et même tard  ) mais pas à ce point là
> 
> Si tu restes par là, sois le bienvenu...
> 
> _Je ne proposerai pas de café... même si c'est l'heure..._​



dommage... bon, j'en fais  un, t'en veux ?


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dommage... bon, j'en fais  un, t'en veux ?





_Si Si... plutot bientot l'heure de l'apéro maintenant mais bon _​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je suis ouvert à plein de trucs tant que le pur fils ramène un cubi au bord de la piscine...



*tiens, c'est amusant*
je me disais justement que je remettrais bien ça moi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est très ON/OFF ici


----------



## teo (14 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est très ON/OFF ici




presqu'à Avignon, quoi... 


_pour le cubi, -purfils-: près des bambous, une piscine, près de la piscine, une cave, dans la cave, des cuves...​_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

*Mangerais bien*
une côtelette moi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

moi je profite et je met aussi mon annonce :

cherche motif  , surement du a alien & scuopidouuu mais a verifier   
du comment et pourquoi ma telé deraille depuis quelques mois 

l'image commence donc a sauter jusq'au a que l' ecran devient vert   et enfin noir  

a savoir : parfois avec  un bon coup de pied* bien placé , cet a dire en haut de l'ecran ,
la tele reprend son fonctionnement normal mais depuis le film scoupidouuu cela n'a plus grand effet      

vous en pensez quoi ?   c'est grave  ? 
je suis bonne pour aller faire un cheque chez ypermedia  ? 



* je suis serieuse , un bon coup et l'image se stabilisait


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ON NE BOUGE PAS PENDANT LE JINGLE !! :rose:    :hein:




c'est bloqué sur TF1, les piles sont mortes :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je profite et je met aussi mon annonce :
> 
> cherche motif  , surement du a alien & scuopidouuu mais a verifier
> du comment et pourquoi ma telé deraille depuis quelques mois
> ...



soit tu a un problème de faux contact avec un câble au niveau de la carte analogique soit tu a un problème avec cette dernière qui est en train de rendre l'âme :rateau: qui envoie ce sujet dans video ? :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous en pensez quoi ?   c'est grave  ?



De mettre des coups de savates dans la télé ? Heu, ça dépend de la télé 
Mais à mon avis, la télé est naze  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

merki mackie et monster     

la telé n'est pas si viellotte que cela, elle vient de feter ses 3 ans   

par contre elle a plusieures heures des route au compteur    



ps: c'est pas de coup de savatte, mais des coups pieds ou poings    

ps2 : mackie, tu me trouve un schema du cable a montrer a bioman ? merki :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav : la savatte c'est le pied !  par analogie avec la boxe française aussi appelée savatte !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> robertav : la savatte c'est le pied !  par analogie avec la boxe française aussi appelée savatte !




mon cher machin vert (totem ? serpent ?)   

uen princess comme il se doit ne fais pas de boxe 
donc je ne pouvais pas savoir que une savatte c'est autres que celle que tu mets a tes pieds  
(pas moi , je ne porte que des chaussettes      )


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

dieu sait qu'il y avait de très jolies filles (presqu'autant que fifille mais pas autant !  :love: ) dans mon club de boxe française...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> robertav : la savatte c'est le pied !  par analogie avec la boxe française aussi appelée savatte !



Savate avec un seul "t" siouplaît


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps2 : mackie, tu me trouve un schema du cable a montrer a bioman ? merki :love:




il ouvre et il vérifie les câbles  c'est un classique des télés qui tourne très longtemps :rateau: qu'il en profite après pour mettre une colle spécial électronique


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon cher machin vert (totem ? serpent ?)




statut pré-colombienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ouvre et il vérifie les câbles  c'est un classique des télés qui tourne très longtemps :rateau: qu'il en profite après pour mettre une colle spécial électronique




bon , okki j'ai compris     :hein:  :rateau:   

j'ai voulu ouvrire la telé mais bioman a caché les turnevis 


je retourne a faire le fotos a mes peperoncino 
eux au moins ne risquent rien


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , okki j'ai compris     :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> j'ai voulu ouvrire la telé mais bioman a caché les turnevis




je t'ai dis que tu risquais une décharge électrique de 10 000 v ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai dis que tu risquais une décharge électrique de 10 000 v ?




pfffffffff  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

et prevenir avant non ????      

remercions bioman d'avoir mis sous clef ses adorés facom !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai dis que tu risquais une décharge électrique de 10 000 v ?



*et c'est ainsi que*
Robertav devint Biowoman...


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> et prevenir avant non ????



tu n'aurai pas eu besoins d'aller chez la coiffeuse après 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> remercions bioman d'avoir mis sous clef ses adorés facom !!!



ne jamais laisser traîner ses facom :rateau:


----------



## daffyb (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai dis que tu risquais une décharge électrique de 10 000 v ?


et par la même occasion mourir


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Savate avec un seul "t" siouplaît


 oh ! ça va toi !


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> statut pré-colombienne ?




ah non, rien à voir... ma compagne a grandi en polynésie (Tahiti surtout) et connais bien Hawaii... 

ps : les trucs pré-colombiens, c'était plutôt son job à NY !


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah non, rien à voir... ma compagne a grandi en polynésie (Tahiti surtout) et connais bien Hawaii...
> 
> ps : les trucs pré-colombiens, c'était plutôt son job à NY !




j'aurai essayer :rateau:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2005)

"essayé"


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

c'est toi qui m'a pris mon tube d'aspirine  ? :rateau:


----------

